# Mail : anciens messages reçus et envoyés ne s'affichent plus



## jlr1938 (26 Octobre 2011)

J'utilise MAIL
Depuis le 5 ou 6 octobre, tous les "messages envoyés" et sur "boite de réception" avant le 5 octobre sont bien listés mais si je clique sur l'un d'eux, je n'ai rien: le vide.
Les  dossiers sur mon MAC ne sont pas touchés et ce que j'envoie et reçois depuis non plus. Tant mieux mais j'avais déjà eu ce même problème au tout début.

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu faire ce jour là.
Ni comment reconstituer (avec Time machine) ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## jlr1938 (29 Octobre 2011)

Toujours bloqué, je précise que je suis sous MAC OS.X 10.5.8 avec Mail 3.6 (936).

Les messages reçus et envoyés avant le 5 octobre (presque 3 ans) sont listés normalement (destinataire, sujet, date, etc.) mais je n'obtiens qu'un écran vide en cherchant à les regarder.
Ce sont les boîtes suivantes:
- boîte de réception
- messages envoyés
- brouillons
- courrier indésirable
Mais pas les messages de "corbeille" qui restent accessibles (le comble)
Si j'essaie de supprimer n'importe lequel de ces anciens messages, il demeure quand même dans la liste mais le texte sous l'image "effacer" devient "annuler effacer"!!

Les boites "sur mon MAC" sont OK.
Est-ce un problème de pointeur abîmé?
Comment rétablir les boîtes vidées avec Time machine?
Merci d'avance


----------



## jlr1938 (3 Mars 2012)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu de réponse.
Comment faire "revivre" ces messages à partir d'une sauvegarde précédente par time machine?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mars 2012)

Essaye ça.

Barre de menu de mail.. BAL puis reconstruire.

Si cela ne marche pas tu fermes Mail. Tu vas dans user/bibliotheque/mail/ là tu mets le fichier enveloppes.indes sur le bureau de ton mac.

tu relances le logiciel mais ( il va te demander si tu veux reconstruire les boites tu fais oui ) si tout se passe bien et que tu retrouves tes mails tu oeux alors mettre le fichier mit sur le bureau à la poubelle


----------



## jlr1938 (4 Mars 2012)

Merci cela a marché directement.  
Je vais regarder comment "reconstruire" de imail est décrit.


----------

